# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Directed-energy weapon, laser weapons >  Laser weapon systems, Lockheed Martin, Bethesda, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lockheed Martin

Home page -  lockheedmartin.com/lws

Area Defense Anti-Munitions (ADAM), prototype laser weapon system

----------


## Airicist

ATHENA laser weapon system defeats unmanned aerial systems

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> The Lockheed Martin Advanced Test High Energy Asset (ATHENA) prototype laser weapon system proved that an advanced system of sensors, software and specialized optics can deliver decisive lethality against unmanned aerial vehicle threats. In tests conducted at White Sands Missile Range in New Mexico, ATHENA destroyed five Outlaw unmanned aerial systems in August 2017.


"Upgraded Lockheed Martin Laser Outguns Threat in Half the Time"
Concentrated Laser Beam Takes Down Unmanned Aerial Vehicles Quickly and Decisively

September 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Navy Plans to Put HELIOS Laser Weapon on Destroyer by 2021"
HELIOS will be capable of downing drones and “burning boats”.

by Kyle Mizokami
March 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Directed energy: the time for laser weapon systems has come

Jul 22, 2020




> At sea, in the air, and on the ground, Lockheed Martin is developing laser weapon systems to protect warfighters on the battlefield. Hear from our experts about how these systems combine with platform integration to defeat a growing range of threats to military forces and infrastructure.

----------

